# two queens in one hive



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Usually best to leave them alone. Fairly normal after a supercedure hopefully you removed the old queen.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

agreed that it was probably a supercedure. Which one did you remove? and what did you do with her? Was the original queen marked? Did you notice a queen cell or two somewhere in the hive?


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

Leave them alone is the best (only) route. They know what their doing. If you keep bees long enough you will see two or even three queens in the same hive again and again. Hope this helps.


----------

